# Mutt, IMAP & Exchange

## Zeerak

Hey guys,

I was wondering if anyone is using the combination of Mutt, imap (without an external MTA) and exchange? I can read my mail fine, but when trying to send mail I get a NTLM authentication error.

I've submitted a bug report to the mutt devs, but according to them it should work, anyway I've been investigating further (as I should have the NTLM module build, although I'm not certain what package it comes with so I checked for useflags and added what seemed like it might be the right one).

In the bugreport it also says something about the format, also been having a crack at figuring out what the correct syntax is, no avail.

The ones I've tried:

```

smtp_url= "smtp://user@domain@server:port" \

smtp_user = "user@domain" \

smtp_pass = "mypassword" \

smtp_url="smtp://server:port" \

smtp_user="user@domain" \

smtp_pass="mypassword" \

smtp_url= "smtp://domain//user@server:port" \

smtp_pass = "mypassword" \

set smtp_url='smtp://domain\user:password@server:port/'

```

So far all attempts have failed. It would be really cool to get it running with imap as it's a lot more convenient for me.

Let me know what you need (and perhaps how to get it) and I'll provide  :Smile: 

Any help is appreciated  :Smile: 

----------

## tranquilcool

set smtp_url = "smtp://hostname.example.com"

set smtp_pass = "secret"

set imap_user = "secret"

set imap_pass = "secret"

----------

## Zeerak

Using that I get the error "SMTP session failed: 530 5.7.1 Client was not authenticated"

----------

